# Edison vs. Alpha 5



## NanoCuber (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi.
I was just thinking I know it always comes down to personal preference.
But from your own opinion which do you think is better?
The Edison or the Alpha 5.

Just an interesting point of discussion I think.
-James


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 2, 2010)

YAY! another ___ vs ___ thread, that's going to turn into a flame war if somebody mentions:

1) Bagged Milk
2) Religion
3) F-ii vs A-V
4) Hitler


F-ii.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 2, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> F-ii.




ALPHA V IS BETTER!1!!


----------



## DaBear (Jun 2, 2010)

bagged milk


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > F-ii.
> ...



[sarcasm]STOREBOUGHTS ARE THE BESTEST!!!!11!ONE!!!ELEVEN![/sarcasm]


----------



## Faz (Jun 2, 2010)

Milk doesn't come in bags.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 2, 2010)

Effing A V


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Milk doesn't come in bags.



how naive


----------



## Samania (Jun 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Milk doesn't come in bags.



5% milk does. 

Back on topic: I bet everyone will probably say A-V


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

Samania said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Milk doesn't come in bags.
> ...



FII no contest. [lol, i dont have an Alpha V(yet)]


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 2, 2010)

Einstein is better.


----------



## riffz (Jun 2, 2010)

I like bagged milk more than cartons.

You're all going to hell.

F-II is better LOL.

Hitler.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 2, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> YAY! another ___ vs ___ thread, that's going to turn into a flame war if somebody mentions:
> 
> 1) Bagged Milk
> 2) Religion
> ...



Whats so bad about hitler? he's hilarious!!!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 2, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> *Tesla* is better.



fixed


----------



## MusoCuber (Jun 2, 2010)

Edison is good. Alpha is better.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 2, 2010)

FII vs Haiyan Memory


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw Hitler drinking bagged milk insulting christians. FII


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 2, 2010)

Alpha 5 all the way


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 3, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...




I have a very nice, fast cube that is storebought.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 3, 2010)

Lmao, Godwin's Law in action.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 3, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Lmao, Godwin's Law in action.



i lol'd


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jun 3, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao, Godwin's Law in action.
> ...



whuahahahahahaha


----------



## mbart9 (Aug 17, 2010)

I personally like the AV better than the F2. I have both and the F2 isnt bad. It just pops way too much too me. My AV is actually my main cube.


----------



## Howardw (Aug 17, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> I saw Hitler drinking bagged milk insulting christians. FII


I saw Hitler drinking a bag of milk and doing OH on his brand new awesome A-V.

Therefore A-V wins.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 17, 2010)

F2 AV SAME


----------



## Joker (Aug 17, 2010)

FII all the way.


----------

